# Very concerned about my hedgie!



## HedgieHannah (Jan 23, 2014)

It's been a late night for me and I've been watching Link go about his daily (nightly?) business. However, he's been showing some strange signs lately-- it started with a strange gagging-like movement, hunched over and looking like he was choking on something. Then he proceeded to fall onto his side, slightly-curled up.

I nearly had a heart attack, thinking he was dead! But he got up and went to take a drink, eat a small amount of kibble, and then, once again, he did the gagging thing.

After a little while, he was back to normal but then fell onto his side for no apparent reason!

My baby is about ten weeks old, he's being fed Wellness Healthy Weight cat food, he has all-day, all-night access to water and his wheel is put in every night for exercise. His cage is at a toasty ~78 degrees at all times and I've woken up to him running on his wheel plenty of times early in the morning...

So I don't see why this is happening! I bought my little baby from a breeder, and he's been fine for the three weeks we've had him (excluding his quilling, grumpy little thing).


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

That's normal. He is just anointing himself. There are many theories and speculations why they do this like but nobody knows the real reason for sure. But it is a common behavior especially if you're hedgie comes across something edible for the first time.


----------



## HedgieHannah (Jan 23, 2014)

I've seen him anoint before, but this wasn't it... He seems fine now, but at the time he was choking, not licking/foaming/ect. It may have been some food stuck on the roof of his mouth, as after he drank a little more, he didn't show any other signs. I also cleaned his poop boots just in case.


----------



## Tongue_Flicker (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey maybe masturbing then or what we all call as 'boy-time'. Quite normal for male hedgies as well. Gagging/vomiting hedgies regurgitate in a normal standing position and you'll barely notice that they're puking until there's a discharge already.


----------



## phoenix1964 (Jan 23, 2014)

I was going to say it sounds like boy time! Thank God I have a female hedgie! I never even heard of such a thing until I joined this forum! Boys,eh!


----------



## abbys (Oct 13, 2012)

I would say masturbation, but the falling to his side curled up has me wondering.

When masturbating, they'll flex their stomachs so it looks like they're kind of convulsing, and sometimes they'll arch their backs and tuck their heads under to get to the goods. During this time, they'll also walk strangely. 

Has he fallen over on his side at any other time?


----------



## Draenog (Feb 27, 2012)

I would say boytime too, mine have fallen over onto their sides during this as well. But I would be concerned if he fell over for no apparent reason though.


----------



## JimmayAnne (Feb 9, 2012)

Sounds like boy time. My hedgie does the same thing too and it's what I chalk it up to "boy time." Every once in a while he does manage to hunch/convulse enough he tips over. Once he's done, gets up like nothing ever happened lol


----------



## HedgieHannah (Jan 23, 2014)

I think it was definitely boy-time. I've seen some hints of it (as well as knew he'd most likely do it at some point in his life), but I've never actually caught him in the act! Darn boys don't seem to shy about it, either... :roll:

I'm sure he wasn't very impressed that I interrupted him to do a quick cuddle session and foot bath to keep an eye out for any other signs, but better safe than sorry!


----------

